# Pond Life and Other Stories



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

*Pond Life: a collection of short stories*

If I've read the guidelines correctly, I'm allowed one thread to promote my Kindle book. So here goes...

As the above title indicates, it's a collection of short stories - 10 in all. They're a mixture of genres, from sci-fi and horror to general fiction. It's probably fair to say that my writing tends towards the darker side of human nature.

It seems to me that one of the more fundamental questions to be answered by new authors is this: why bother? There are hundreds of thousands of books available for the Kindle. Many of them are free. What chance is there of gaining readership in a saturated market, particularly when a charge (however modest) is being made for your book?

Well, I haven't entered the crowded world of e-publishing expecting fame and fortune. Of course, I'd love to make money from my writing - who wouldn't? - but, believe it or don't, that is not my prime motivation. To explain that, I need to deviate slightly.

A story is written. It's rewritten. It's rewritten again, maybe two or three times more. It may be proofread, edited, polished until it gleams. At last, it's ready. But ready for what? To sit in a file on the author's shelf or in his hard drive, gathering dust or the e-equivalent? Sure, the hope is that the story will be published - five of the stories in _Pond Life_ have previously been published in small press magazines - but many will never see the ink of the printer's press. So they will never be read by anyone other than those close to the author. And this is where I feel e-publishing offers a wonderful opportunity to the writer: the opportunity to have his stories read.

An unread story is an incomplete story. It needs to be read to fulfil its purpose, its destiny (if you'll excuse the overly melodramatic tone). And that is my overriding aim in publishing _Pond Life_: so that my stories can be read and, in so doing, completed.

Of course, I'll need your help...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam ---------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Rather than merely reposting the first post in this thread, I thought it might be a little more interesting and relevant to use my weekly 'free' post to share brief excerpts of the stories that make up _Pond Life_.

The first story in the collection, _Celesta_, can be read in its entirety in the free sample that can either be downloaded to a Kindle or viewed using the 'Look Inside' function. The opening of the next story, _The Third Coming_, is also in the free sample.

Below is a snippet of the third story in the collection, _The Barton Method_.

Honest reviews of all or any of the stories in the collection are welcomed.

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Below is a snippet of the fourth story in the collection: _The Girl Who Could Fly_.

Honest reviews of all or any of the stories in the collection are welcomed.

From _The Girl Who Could Fly_

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm... the second story in the collection, _The Third Coming_, no longer appears to be part of the free sample. So here's an extract.

As always, honest reviews are welcome.

From _The Third Coming_:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

FREE TOMORROW: SATURDAY, 29th SEPTEMBER: _Pond Life_

Here's a brief extract from the fifth story in the collection, _Room Eight_.

As always, honest reviews are welcome.

From _Room Eight_

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a brief extract from the sixth story in the collection, _The Obsessives' Club_.

As always, honest reviews of all or any of the stories in the collection are welcomed.

From _The Obsessives' Club_:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## M.P. Jones (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work!  I enjoyed reading those snippets..


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

M.P. Jones said:


> Nice work! I enjoyed reading those snippets..


Thanks, M.P. You're the first person to post a comment on here. I was starting to think I was talking to myself... 

Delighted that you enjoyed them.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

A departure from my usual weekly bump. I have a short story currently being showcased here: http://neljeppsen.weebly.com/author-showcase.html

It's called _The Medusa Touch_ and is not part of the collection _Pond Life_. It's about a man who awakes to find that everything he touches turns into snakes. If you aren't a fan of dark fantasy/horror (I'm not sure which category it comes under), give it a miss. It's rather grim.

But hurry - I think it's only going to be available for the next day or two. And if you like it, or at least the style/quality of the writing, try _Pond Life_.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's an extract from the seventh story in the collection, _When I Was Young_:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's an extract from the eighth story in the collection, _Pond Life_. it's also the title story:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's an extract from the ninth story in the collection, _Ruby Slippers_ (my homage to _The Wizard of Oz_, one of my favourite films as a youngster):

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Pond Life catches my attention.  I don't usually read short stories, but this may be a good one to download before an upcoming flight.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Sapphire. If you do decide to download, I sincerely hope you enjoy.
Sam


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a snippet from the tenth and final story in the collection, _Mere Survival_. It's a tale about a daring but deadly escape from a gulag.

That's excerpts posted from each of the ten stories. No idea what I'm going to post next week...

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_Pond Life_ is a collection of short stories. So far, it has garnered four reviews on Amazxon.co.uk, six on .com. Fortunately, all the reviews have been very positive. Readers seem to enjoy the collection, which is immensely gratifying. I feel a great sense of indebtedness to anyone who takes the time to read my work.

If you're one of those people, thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I currently have another short story (that isn't in _Pond Life_) being showcased here:http://neljeppsen.weebly.com/more-literary-christmas-presents-under-the-indy-tree.html

It's a Christmas-themed story called _Polishing a Dragon's Tail_. In truth, it's a little twee, not to my usual taste. I wrote it quite a few years ago for a newspaper competition where I figured that twee is what they were looking for. I was wrong - the story came nowhere. Such is life...


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_Pond Life_ is going to be free for four days shortly. I'm going to include a sample of my new novel, _The Village of Lost Souls_, in _Pond Life_ for the free run which will coincide with the novel release.

I will post further details soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm also planning a free run with When Least Expected around Christmas time. I confess to having mixed feelings about that timing, having received various opinions from other authors. Readers, what do you think? Will you be downloading free books at Christmas or is there too much else going on in your lives then?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> I'm also planning a free run with When Least Expected around Christmas time. I confess to having mixed feelings about that timing, having received various opinions from other authors. Readers, what do you think? Will you be downloading free books at Christmas or is there too much else going on in your lives then?


I've heard mixed reports too. Some think there's little prospect of selling or giving away SP e-books at Christmas. Others think that there's a good chance of getting downloads from readers who have received e-readers for Christmas. I guess there's only one way to find out...

BTW I forgive you for mentioning your book in my thread.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Oops...sorry!  It was unintentional.  I seem to always say or write "my book, (its title)," automatically.  I'll pay attention in the future.  Thank you for forgiving me before I even said I was sorry.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

FREE! FREE! FREE!

_Pond Life_, a collection of ten short stories is FREE from tomorrow, 16th December, for four days until 19th December. It now contains an extract of my new novel, _The Village of Lost Souls_, that will be published very shortly.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

To mark the release of my debut novel, my short story collection, Pond Life, is now permanently low priced ($0.99). Ten stories for less than a dollar!


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck with your stories Mr. Kates.

It's hard to thrive in this industry. Don't think that kindleboarders don't share your hardships just because they don't reply to your original post. I dare say most feel the same way. I do, at least.

But, when the hardships start to get to me, I look in the mirror and say: SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS! 

Then, as if by magic, all the hardships go away and I remember why I write. Because I effin' love it!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

R R Vaz said:


> Good luck with your stories Mr. Kates.
> 
> It's hard to thrive in this industry. Don't think that kindleboarders don't share your hardships just because they don't reply to your original post. I dare say most feel the same way. I do, at least.
> 
> ...


Thanks, RR.

Sometimes it helps to read that others feel the same way.

And well spelt!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope everyone has had a good Christmas. Here's wishing you all a prosperous and peaceful New Year.

If you like short stories, you could do worse than taking a peek at _Pond Life_. The stories tend towards the darker side of life and fantasy, but there should be something in there to satisfy most tastes.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Not really sure what to write on here now. I could prattle on about the short stories in the collection, but that would be pretty boring. Besides, I've already posted snippets of the stories that give a flavour of what they're about and there's only so much you can say about a short story without becoming repetitive and tedious. 

I could say, "Buy them! They're amazing! I'm amazing!" but readers are already inundated by writers claiming broadly those things - not necessarily on Kindle Boards, I hasten to add, but on many other forums - and I've yet to encounter a reader who'll be persuaded by such hyperbole. 

So how do writers effectively reach their audience in such an over-saturated market? Blowed if I know - answers on a postcard to... All I can do is keep on writing and being friendly and being helpful where I can and hoping.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ten short stories; less than a dollar/pound. Six 4 or 5-star reviews on .com. Four on UK site. All honest reviews welcomed.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Up to 8 reviews on .com. Need another two before I do another free run of _Pond Life_.

Extracts from last 2 reviews;

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Reviews into double figures now on .com so I've scheduled a free Select run for 5 days from 13th March.

If any readers seeing this are considering downloading _Pond Life_, hang fire for a month and pick it up for nothing.

All honest reviews welcomed.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_Pond Life_ is free today (March 13th) until Sunday (17th)


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have just signed a publishing contract with Smithcraft Press for the publication of both my books. A fellow writer kindly allowed me room on his blog to talk a little about it. If anyone's interested, it's here: http://booksboozeandbanter.blogspot.com/2013/04/from-self-published-to-published.html


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I read "Pond Stories" while I was traveling. I don't generally read short stories and I seldom read what I would call 'weird' stories. Nevertheless, each story within was a page-turner. Sam, you have an incredible imagination. (At least I hope it's imagination. ) Also, the quality of writing and formatting was high. Congratulations and good luck wishes on your publishing venture.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sapphire - thank you for your kind words. So glad you enjoyed. As you well know, every time a reader gets pleasure from something we've written, it's a huge thrill. Many thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

From the most recent Amazon reviews:

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Pond Life is a collection of short stories with very positive reviews, but it's been a while since it picked up its last one. All honest feedback is welcome.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

_Pond Life_ is being taken over by my publishers in December. Will have a new cover and probably a new price. If you want to get it while it's less than a dollar, now's probably the time...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> _Pond Life_ is being taken over by my publishers in December. Will have a new cover and probably a new price. If you want to get it while it's less than a dollar, now's probably the time...


I downloaded it some time ago. I was impressed by your creativity. I hope the publisher thing is a good move for you. Does this involve all your writing or only certain works? Either way, I wish you the best.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> I downloaded it some time ago. I was impressed by your creativity. I hope the publisher thing is a good move for you. Does this involve all your writing or only certain works? Either way, I wish you the best.


Pretty much everything I ever write (unless Random House want to buy out my contracts... ). I thought hard before signing, but they have to market, too, and they know _infinitely_ more about that than me. My forthcoming novel (_The Cleansing_) is currently on NetGalley - something I'd never heard of before in my naivety. Although I know that some wouldn't have signed the contract (no advance... but no outlay from me, either), to me it was a no brainer. I've gone from being a writer with a few short stories in no-one's-ever-heard-of small press magazines, to self-pubbed, to published within just over a year. One step closer to realising the dream...


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Sam: concerning on how you titled this thread... sounds rather depressing, doesn't it?

Sometimes, as I'm stuck in the middle of the rainforest, isolated from the world, going crazy in solitude... living in an effing Third World South American country that hates my guts... and having a bleak perspective about the future... knowing I'll never find the right girl... that I'll never marry... nor kids... I do the same question...

At least you got yourself a publisher, someone who will back you up, even if it's only a little... some of us will never be that lucky...

So lighten up...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

I clicked on this thread expecting to hear about someone giving up, not promoting their book.

Maybe a title like "This book will solve every problem you will ever have!"


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

OdiOsO said:


> Sam: concerning on how you titled this thread... sounds rather depressing, doesn't it?
> 
> Sometimes, as I'm stuck in the middle of the rainforest, isolated from the world, going crazy in solitude... living in an effing Third World South American country that hates my guts... and having a bleak perspective about the future... knowing I'll never find the right girl... that I'll never marry... nor kids... I do the same question...
> 
> ...


There are people who crave isolation and solitude. There are people who found the right girl and had kids only to have everything go sour later. There are, also, lots of people who find solace within themselves. Life can change on a dime...for good or bad. Don't give up on today because you never know when you'll wake up to the perfect tomorrow.

So (to quote you) lighten up...

And trust and believe in yourself.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Edwin - re: the title to this thread, I do answer the question positively in the first post. But, seriously, it's a question I feel every writer should ask him- or herself. Why we write dictates the direction we move in. For example:

Are you writing to try to make a ton of money? Then probably writing in one genre, following any rules and expectations of that genre, is the way to go.

Are you writing simply for the love of it and it matters not if the work is read? Then maybe publishing isn't for you.

Are you writing, like me, to meet a need that can't truly be satisfied until the work is read by complete strangers? Then self-publishing, with its ease and speed, is probably the answer.

Anyway, an interview with yours truly went live today. For anyone who's interested, it's here: http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/guest-author-interview-sam-kates.html


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Been a while since I posted here. Doing so now to let you know that publication of _Pond Life_ has been taken over by Smithcraft Press. The cover has undergone a makeover and it's now available as a paperback. If you like short stories that tend towards the dark side, this might be for you.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Been a long time since I posted on this thread. About time, too, I changed the title - the previous one ('Why Bother?) now seems like shameless click-bait, though that wasn't my intention at the time. I was a little naive back then.

Well, my neglected collection of short stories is still out there, sinking amidst the e-books on Amazon like a stone to the bed of a muddy pond. There are ten short stories in the collection; one of them - _The Third Coming_ - is the forerunner to my apocalyptic science fiction trilogy, which begins with _The Cleansing_. If you're fan of the _Earth Haven_ trilogy, _Pond Life_ is worth a look for that story alone.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

If you prefer your fiction to be short, perhaps with a touch of darkness or the supernatural, _Pond Life_ could be for you. There are general fiction stories here, too.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

An eclectic mix of the supernatural, the science fictional and the general fictional.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Within you might find ghosts, demons, devils and the occasional grisly murder. Suitable reading for Halloween.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ten short stories of the supernatural, the apocalyptic, the afterlife and how to deal with nuisance neighbours.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ten short stories - something for everyone.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I really enjoyed these.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Following the parting of ways between me and my small press publishers, I've repackaged and republished this collection of short stories. Here are the new links:

It's also available on most other online retailers for those who prefer other types of e-reader.

It's an eclectic bunch of short stories with something to satisfy most tastes.

[Edit to remove copyrighted material that the new owners of kboards claim to have rights to under their new ToS that I did not recieve notice of or consent to]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ten short stories of horror, science fiction, fantasy and the unusual. Includes the story _The Third Coming_ that spawned a 300,000-word trilogy.


----------

